# Pixie's 2. litter is born today



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

This is what she looked like yesterday:










And these are the little babies born today 










I think i count 14, maybe more if some is hiding in the bottom of the baby-pile :lol:


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww cute pinkies 

Big litter to I normaly have 5 - 8 babies in my litters.


----------

